# 2002 Dodge Intrepid Issues.



## i3luechaos (Jul 25, 2008)

2002 Dodge Intrepid 2.7L

Was driving & stopped at a red light. Idle drastically fell and the car stalled out. Since it hasn't started back up. My girlfriend drove the car weeks prior when I was with her & the idle fell to where the car almost stalled out but it picked back up and didn't.
Key code is: P 0108
Unplugged the map sensor & the car still won't start.(was told it should start w/ that unplugged if it's the Map Sensor.)
I was told possibly: Crank Sensor, Cam Sensor, Fuel Pump, Coils, & Fuel Injecters.
Then was told the Intrepid's have 6 coils. If one failed, the others would still work. It sounds like it's getting gas to me, just not cranking up.
No idea why it would just stall out at a red light & never start back up.

Also have the 'Intrepid' oil light problem. Put an oil sensor in, changed the oil multiple times, nothing works there.

Here's a little vid I made just so the sound could be heard.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hCYeNMu9EWs

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

spray some carb cleaner or ether in the intake tube see if it acts like it wants to start. if that dont work pull a plug wire put an old spark plug in it lay it on a metal grounded part of the motor get someone to turn the car over and watch for spark you should have a blue spark. do these things and let us know what the finding were.


----------

